# ECA for MBA graduates



## Akshara (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi all,

I wanted to apply for Express Entry for Canada.

I have done BSc + MBA , should I send my MBA docs alone or should I send BSc docs also to ECA?

I have completed MBA in Finance and Accounts and now I am a software Professional with 8+ exp which is unrelated to my education.

For ECA(Educational Assessment), will they check if my education is related to job or not?Will it cut down my chances of evaluation in any way.


----------



## SAURAV.PARASHAR (Jul 12, 2014)

Send both your qualifications for ECA. 

Its better if education is related to the job you are applying, but mostly they will see if you have a proper 1 year or more experience in the related field.


----------



## Akshara (Nov 11, 2014)

My profile:
Education : BSc - Maths Physics Chemistry + MBA in Accounts and Finance
Job: SAP Security S/w professional with 8+years experience.

My wife profile:
Edu: BE in CSE
Job:Software Developer with 4+ years experience.

Who is better to be a Primary Applicant?


----------



## SAURAV.PARASHAR (Jul 12, 2014)

Akshara said:


> My profile:
> Education : BSc - Maths Physics Chemistry + MBA in Accounts and Finance
> Job: SAP Security S/w professional with 8+years experience.
> 
> ...


Check which NOC fits best for you. Who ever has a better track record should apply as PA.


----------

